# The rum driver in FreeBSD 7.2



## b3ns (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi,

I own a Dell Inspiron Mini 10v and I'm interested in installing & trying out FreeBSD. I have the Dell wireless 1397 wireless mini-card and according to a post on the PC-BSD forums that card won't be supported until FreeBSD 8.0 is released. Nevertheless I have a BELKIN F5D7050 wireless USB dongle and I've checked the Hardware Notes for FreeBSD 7.2 and the rum driver supports this BELKIN F5D7050 dongle I have, and I'll use this dongle till FreeBSD 8.0 comes out. I apologise if this question is blatantly obvious but in the rum driver supporting my Belkin wireless dongle, is the rum driver installed/supported in FreeBSD already, since it is shown in Hardware Notes for 7.2, or does it need to be compiled/installed (whatever the technical term is )? I'm asking this as I presume if the driver is listed in Hardware Notes its included with that FreeBSD version?

Thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 26, 2009)

man 4 rum FreeBSD 7.2
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?...ion=4&manpath=FreeBSD+7.2-RELEASE&format=html



> HARDWARE
> The rum driver supports USB 2.0 and PCI Express Mini Card wireless
> adapters based on the Ralink RT2501USB and RT2601USB chipsets, including:
> ..
> ...



man 4 rum FreeBSD 8
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?...ktion=4&manpath=FreeBSD+8-current&format=html



> HARDWARE
> The rum driver supports USB 2.0 wireless adapters based on the Ralink
> RT2501USB and RT2601USB chipsets, including:
> ..
> ...





> SYNOPSIS
> To compile this driver into the kernel, place the following lines in your
> kernel configuration file:
> 
> ...


----------



## b3ns (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks for your reply...so I presume I do need to load this driver once I've installed FreeBSD? And where would the kernel configuration file be?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 27, 2009)

Just put it in /etc/rc.conf with an [cmd=]ifconfig_rum0=[/cmd] line (ifconfig(8)) and it will load the module for you.

Oh wait, it's in the GENERIC kernel, so if you're using that it's already available. Your card should be picked up at boot time.


----------

